# 1.3 crop in R5



## anth455 (Jul 17, 2020)

Would anyone like to see a 1.3 crop mode for the R5? It looks like it would give 26.6mp. A 1.4 crop would still allow around 23mp.
If you used the new 100-500mm it would be the same field of view as a 650mm lens.
Thats also about the same as a 100-400mm on a crop camera.
Not sure if they can do it in software but it depends on if the 1.6 crop mode uses some hardware feature?
For stuff that moves adding the 1.4 converter would not help with the shutter speed/iso.

I may sell my 7d ii and 5ds to get the R5 but a 1.3 crop would help with the file sizes maybe.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 17, 2020)

Just make the crop in post (with more flexibility), unless you are really hurting for space on the memory card.


----------



## anth455 (Jul 17, 2020)

Yes not sure what size the files are yet. I shoot aircraft at busy airshows and can sometimes take 6000 to 8000 shots in a week.
Most of them may require crops. Its a nice to have really. Crop after would allow a bit of re-framing. I would have to use the R5 since the R6 would have too few pixels for a crop.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 17, 2020)

anth455 said:


> Yes not sure what size the files are yet. ...


I would start by using the rule of three comming from MP and file size you are today up to the 45 MP.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 17, 2020)

No, I see no sense in in camera crops except for EF-s lenses. Its very easy to crop or change aspect ratios in post. There is a argument for aspect ratios in camera so that the framing can be correct.


----------



## rbr (Jul 18, 2020)

I was also thinking the same thing. I have always been a fan of the APS-H format and still own and occasionally use a 1D Mark4 which I prefer to the 7D2. 26 mp is plenty for wildlife and other situations when you're shooting at high volume. 45 mp could be overkill and take up too much storage space. The 1.6 crop at 17 mp is too much of a compromise.


----------



## anth455 (Jul 20, 2020)

I think the size of the files would be a lot better. Its starting to look like we may not see a 7d ii but I would be happy with 26mp for stuff that moves. I have got to the point where I don't take out the 7d ii unless things are far away and also moving. If they are far away and not fast I just use one of the crop modes on the 5ds. I also don't have any ef-s lens now. Not sure I want anything more than 50mp either because the files could be too big for even a new computer. I have an i9 10900k and notice some slow down with 50mp some times. The 45mp of the r5 is what I would use for landscape etc.


----------

